# Purple Blanket



## gardenpoet

Surprisingly, once I got my loom warped, this blanket really didn't take me that long. It was woven double width on my 36" Schacht Standard floor loom and is approx 70" long and 62" wide. The warp is a blend of wool and acrylic and the weft if washable wool -- Cascade 228 which turned out very soft once it was wet finished and dried. It's for my elder daughter's 42nd birthday and I get to give it to her tomorrow! I was pretty happy with the way it turned out, though there are two egregious errors which make me disappointed, but I am still a newbie weaver.


----------



## sheherazade

Your daughter will be thrilled with such a lovely woven blanket, pretty colors!


----------



## Morgan Girl

Pretty blanket. I think your daughter will love it.


----------



## JoRae

That is gorgeous. Love the colors and your work is beautiful.


----------



## 44gram

Your blanket is stunning!!! Your daughter will love and cherish it, I know. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## knitnut1939

gardenpoet said:


> Surprisingly, once I got my loom warped, this blanket really didn't take me that long. It was woven double width on my 36" Schacht Standard floor loom and is approx 70" long and 62" wide. The warp is a blend of wool and acrylic and the weft if washable wool -- Cascade 228 which turned out very soft once it was wet finished and dried. It's for my elder daughter's 42nd birthday and I get to give it to her tomorrow! I was pretty happy with the way it turned out, though there are two egregious errors which make me disappointed, but I am still a newbie weaver.
> View attachment 1252009


Nice work Love the colors


----------



## hilarymercer51

Love it - my current favourite colours.


----------



## wordancer

beautiful! In its overwhelming awesomeness a few opps will not be notice!


----------



## run4fittness

Looks beautiful to me!


----------



## Lsay3

Stunning!!! Did you hand stitch them together in the center. It's hard to tell. Came out really nice.


----------



## gardenpoet

Lsay3 said:


> Stunning!!! Did you hand stitch them together in the center. It's hard to tell. Came out really nice.


thank you. You can see the fold line as I wove it as double weave --one side stayed connected and it unfolded to full width when removed from the loom.


----------



## Lsay3

gardenpoet said:


> thank you. You can see the fold line as I wove it as double weave --one side stayed connected and it unfolded to full width when removed from the loom.


Get outta here! I didn't know you could do that on a floor loom. I've done it on the RHL for a baby shower gift







. See Pic.


----------



## spinningjennie

Looks great.


----------



## gardenpoet

Lsay3 said:


> Get outta here! I didn't know you could do that on a floor loom. I've done it on the RHL for a baby shower gift
> View attachment 1252186
> . See Pic.


I never tried it on my rigid heddle loom. Interesting! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Lsay3

gardenpoet said:


> I never tried it on my rigid heddle loom. Interesting! Thanks for sharing that!


Liz Gibson has an excellent DVD on double weave.


----------



## gardenpoet

Lsay3 said:


> Liz Gibson has an excellent DVD on double weave.


I have heard good things about her as a teacher. I learned double weave through the Jane Stafford tutorial series, but I do like learning the same thing through more than one teacher.


----------



## edithann

Beautiful...your daughter will love it!


----------



## mama879

Wow I think it is amazing. I love purple.. I like it mixed with Turquoise hint hint lol You have come a long way on your weaving. As for mistakes i bet your daughter won't be able to see it.
into the design....


----------



## betty boivin

Great job! I was taught to remove one warp strand from the fold, before washing, eliminates the double line.


----------



## cat_woman

So pretty. I love the colours.


----------



## gardenpoet

betty boivin said:


> Great job! I was taught to remove one warp strand from the fold, before washing, eliminates the double line.


Thank you!
Yes, Jane Stafford suggests using a slithery thread for that one to pull it out easily.


----------



## Patrice B-Z

gardenpoet said:


> Surprisingly, once I got my loom warped, this blanket really didn't take me that long. It was woven double width on my 36" Schacht Standard floor loom and is approx 70" long and 62" wide. The warp is a blend of wool and acrylic and the weft if washable wool -- Cascade 228 which turned out very soft once it was wet finished and dried. It's for my elder daughter's 42nd birthday and I get to give it to her tomorrow! I was pretty happy with the way it turned out, though there are two egregious errors which make me disappointed, but I am still a newbie weaver.
> View attachment 1252009


Just beautiful, and I am a big fan of anything purple. Love it!!


----------



## gardenpoet

Thank you fall for so many nice comments and suggestions. It's really fun to share here. ☺


----------



## crafterwantabe

Beautiful


----------



## Carla584167

Very nice. Love the color.


----------

